# EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?



## tahoetoeknee (Mar 14, 2017)

EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?
Or at least an instant rebate ???


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 15, 2017)

tahoetoeknee said:


> EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?
> Or at least an instant rebate ???



How much of a price drop are you looking for?

It is around $3100 now, and it only came out last year.


----------



## e_honda (Mar 15, 2017)

Took it upon myself to get a price drop, so I bought grey market for $2750. 

Very happy.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 15, 2017)

e_honda said:


> Took it upon myself to get a price drop, so I bought grey market for $2750.
> 
> Very happy.



+1


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Mar 15, 2017)

Random Orbits said:


> e_honda said:
> 
> 
> > Took it upon myself to get a price drop, so I bought grey market for $2750.
> ...


 To big of an investment to go grey market


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 15, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> tahoetoeknee said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?
> ...



UK price has only dropped by around 3% since launch (£3600 to £3500), I think it's going to be some time before it reaches the £2500 mark that I would buy at.


----------



## msatter (Mar 15, 2017)

In the Netherlands the price stayed the same since the introduction at 4.387 US Dollar including sales tax.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 15, 2017)

tahoetoeknee said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > e_honda said:
> ...



Depends on where you are and what the price difference is. CanonUSA services grey items, NikonUSA does not. I bought a 5DIII grey and saved $1000. It developed an intermittent error and a board had to be replaced, but that happened out of the warranty window, so I would have had to pay it anyway. The cost of the repair was less than the difference between new and gray.

So the question is whether or not the price difference is worth "self-insuring." If it's a manufacturing defect, Canon may choose not to repair it under warranty (which I am prepared for). If it's based on user error, I'd have to pay anyway. The camera is insured.

The difference between CanonUSA and NikonUSA's stance on servicing grey items keeps me firmly in Canon's camp (that and the refurb store).


----------



## hne (Mar 21, 2017)

tahoetoeknee said:


> EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?
> Or at least an instant rebate ???



I think you're living in the wrong country.

Street price in Sweden has come down almost 20%. 34700 SEK with a BG-E20 where the introductory price was 39690 SEK. There have been a few occurrences of it being down to even 32990 SEK, body only.

On the other hand, 32990 SEK is a whopping 3754 USD (but that includes sales tax). So... maybe you're living in the right country?


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 21, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> tahoetoeknee said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?
> ...



I reckon that £3,100 USD equates to around £2,500 GBP and even if you add on 20% VAT, it only takes the price up to £3,000 GBP. However the price in the UK is still £3,500 GBP, only £100 less than the price when it was first announced last August. Posts from photographers in Netherlands and Germany suggest that the price is high there as well, so why are Canon penalising their European customers?
If the price came down to £3,000 GBP I would buy one immediately.
By contrast, I bought my 5D mkiii four months after its launch, and by then the price had dropped by £400. There are always people who will pay more to own the latest version of a camera, but surely these customers have all bought theirs now and it is time to reduce the price to a level that ordinary customers can afford.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 21, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > tahoetoeknee said:
> ...



If 'ordinary customers' weren't buying it then the price would drop - simple supply and demand so i suspect there are still many who think it is a good deal. 

Adorama and B&H are selling the %DIV for 3,500 so not sure how many outlets are selling it for 3,100
In UK, it can be got from authorised dealer(s) for £3,200 and some places offer interest free credit.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 21, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about grey imports.

You usually get a duplicate company warranty with them with the same cover.

For example SLR hut and Digital Rev both have UK customer care and use CPS repair centres or replace the product. I bought a 70-200mm F2.8 MKII for about £1270 about 2 years ago from Digital Rev and it had some debris in one of the elements, few emails back and forth and within a 2 weeks it was sent away, repaired and back with me. Fantastic service, and that was with Digital Rev.

I bought a 7DMKII through SLR Hut and the dioptre broke. The wheel was solid and did not move. It was sent to a CPS centre and repaired free of charge and sent back to me again within a 2 week window.

Ive had worse experience with UK companies like Park Cameras. I bought a Tamron 150-600mm and they sent me a product that had been repackaged and because of their focus issues a newer firmware was supplied with later serial numbers. Turns out mine was one of the first serial numbers dating 2 years previous. So someone had bought it not been happy about it sent it back and they repacked it and sold it to me! Ridiculous. What's worse they wouldn't refund me! They would only credit me and made me pay £25 to post it back because the item was worth so much which I never saw back! 

You cant argue and the cost saving is ridiculous.

For example: 

1DXMKII - SLRHUT - £4450 Jessops - £4799
5DSR - SLRHUT - £2399 Jessops - £2899
5DMKVI - SLRHUT - £2600 Jessops - £3499
7DMKII - SLRHUT - £950 Jessops - £1249

Buying a 5DMKVI will basically allow add a £1000 lens for same cost as body only from Jessops. 

You get free postage and because they usually have UK stock it will be with you in 3 days.

I'm not an advocate for any of the companies, just my previous experience. With being a pro for over 10 years margins are getting tighter and tighter so why not save. 

Lets be fair 1 year warranty is nothing, the likelihood of something going wrong in the first year is pretty small.

You get the same safety net with the same warranty time and they send them to CPS certified repairers anyway.

This is currently the state of affairs in the UK.

Imagine what else you can do with the savings...

I also like to spend my money on other things in life... I went traveling for over a year and visited 5 continents and used my gear to photograph things most can only dream of. For example G adventures does a trip call ultimate Africa... 







I waited until their sale and paid £3500 for a 2 month trip with all included. Trip of a lifetime for most. The saving on that 5DMKVI is nearly 1/3 the cost of the trip.

Worth bearing in mind. No point having 20ks worth of gear and it sitting in the cupboard because you cant take it anywhere but the local zoo. Or you could be out in the wild






Biwindi National Park, Trecked 6hrs through the rainforest to find a group of Mountain Gorillas.






One of a family of 23 Lions. One of the most incredible experiences Ive ever had.

Worth thinking about


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > tahoetoeknee said:
> ...



Price at The Photography Show (closes today) with double Canon UK rebate £ 2,849 from Calumet, LCE etc.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 21, 2017)

tomscott said:


> No point having 20ks worth of gear and it sitting in the cupboard because you cant take it anywhere but the local zoo. Or you could be out in the wild



No point in having 20ks of gear and photographing gorillas lying down and Lions staring at you


----------



## tomscott (Mar 21, 2017)

Not sure what you mean tbh. I meant 20k £20,000 of gear.

The problem with wildlife you photograph them how you find them.

When your 10ft away from a mountain gorilla its a pretty special experience.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 21, 2017)

tomscott said:


> Not sure what you mean tbh. I meant 20k £20,000 of gear.
> 
> The problem with wildlife you photograph them how you find them.
> 
> When your 10ft away from a mountain gorilla its a pretty special experience.



I know you meant £20k of gear. 
I was just yanking your chain (hence the smilie) about saving thousands on gear when you could have saved even more by buying something like a 6D to photograph gorillas lying down and a stationary lion.


----------



## LesC (Mar 21, 2017)

Just checked on SLR Hut & Digital Rev and both have the EF24-105 f4L MKII at £1065/£1068 whereas UK retailers Mathers & Cameraworld have it for £995/£999. Both Calumet & LCE had it for £989 at the Photoshow at the NEC too. 

Seems they're good for bodies but not so good for lenses?


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 21, 2017)

LesC said:


> Just checked on SLR Hut & Digital Rev and both have the EF24-105 f4L MKII at £1065/£1068 whereas UK retailers Mathers & Cameraworld have it for £995/£999. Both Calumet & LCE had it for £989 at the Photoshow at the NEC too.
> 
> Seems they're good for bodies but not so good for lenses?



I was reading an article about grey imports and they come in different guises. One common one is where someone wants a lens only of body only and they have to break up a kit to supply it - the bit left behind then becomes 'white box' at a discount. So I guess it depends if a vendor has one or the other. Or maybe the body is the hook and they hope the person buys a full-price lens at the same time to boost their profits.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 21, 2017)

tahoetoeknee said:


> EOS 5D Mark IV When will we see a Price Drop?
> Or at least an instant rebate ???



I have spoken to my contacts at Canon and the answer is tomorrow.


----------



## bkpr100 (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone with sources in Canon know if we might see the 1DC get DPAF the way the rest of the cinema line has gotten it now?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 21, 2017)

bkpr100 said:


> Anyone with sources in Canon know if we might see the 1DC get DPAF the way the rest of the cinema line has gotten it now?


The original "1D Cinema" can not be upgraded to Dual Pixel AF because its image sensor does not have two photodiodes per pixel to measure the distance.
As the sales volume of "1D Cinema" was very low, there is no information about a replacement.

A hypothetical 1D Cinema Mark ii would definitely have Dual Pixel AF.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 22, 2017)

tahoetoeknee said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > e_honda said:
> ...



Wondering how much is it on a black market? 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2017)

Canon is offering deals thru company discount programs, the 5D MK IV is around $2940 including the remote microphone for employees / retires. This is direct from the Canon Store. There are also sites like Greentoe which negotiate discounts.


----------

